# I build a "Cracker Steam Train"



## Edwin (Apr 5, 2011)

Hello, 

yesterday my friend Imanuel has brought me with the search for a new project on a small and easy Dampflock. 

The Cracker Steam Train for track 1. 

An easy, but metrical bemaster plan in addition, only unfortunately, with a very small picture as a whole view is to be found here. 
http: // www.john-tom.com / html / SteamPlans2.html 
However, there one can do from it something and I plan it. 

If I have started to provide just with it for my CNC mill the files for the chassis record and frames, so that I them maybe tomorrow on it would already eat can. 

The kettle has a measure which corresponds about to one drain pipe and by the low size, and the low vapour pressures to be expected one can use such a thin brass pipe for it well. 

The locomotive is to be provided with a rather low Matreial and expense. I can build the part practically completely from the leftovers box.

Edwin


----------



## shred (Apr 5, 2011)

Great! There's lots of Crackers threads on here, so if you have a question more than likely the answer is in one of them, or if not, the builders


----------



## Edwin (Apr 6, 2011)

Hello Shred, 

thanks for the offer. 
I would have a question. I lack to the plan 3 sides view. Is there such a thing? 

Thanks

Edwin


----------



## Edwin (Apr 6, 2011)

Today I have milled with my CNC Mill from 1 mm of brass metal the Running plate and both Frames. Would be of that I could still do both buffers Beams. 

Today thus I could already screw together the base of the chassis of the small locomotive. 

Further I do another time


----------



## bearcar1 (Apr 6, 2011)

Edwin, that looks like you are off to a great beginning. "Crackers" are always fun to watch while they are being built, not to mention when they a running on the track but let us not get too far out in front of the horse ;D) And one out of brass plating is a real nice touch as well Thm:


Thanks for sharing with us


BC1
Jim


----------



## dreeves (Apr 6, 2011)

Im glad im not the only one building a cracker. Great start keep up the great work

Dave


----------



## Tony Bird (Apr 7, 2011)

Hi Edwin,

Try.

http://home.iae.nl/users/summer/16mmngm/Articles_htms/Cracker.htm

It is for a gauge '0' version.

Regards Tony.


----------



## Tony Bird (Apr 7, 2011)

Hello Again Edwin,
Sorry, that link doesn't have a larger side elevation. I have attached a side elevation drawing which I hope works. If not I will scan one I have and post it. I have made several Crackers in guge '0' which work really well.
Regards Tony. 

View attachment CRACKER GA 0.bmp


----------



## Edwin (Apr 10, 2011)

Hello 
thanks for the help. Nevertheless, thus I get further a little. 

This morning I have continued again a little in my locomotive. 

Now, nevertheless, for the kettle I have turned off 33 mm of brass pipe from brass 63. This is also not especially good by his softy Tenaciously to work on. 
I had to turn off it on a depth of 67 mm and a wall strength of 0.5 mm. 
To be able to manage well with this soft brass with a 10 mm of drilling steel I have sharpened first an old turn record with my diamond disc sharply. 
To be able to turn off certainly the pipe on this length, I use for the support mine stationary support. 
In order to smudge I use, by the way prefer graphite fat, especially in this case, with the brass on brass should glide. I have put the pressure slide bearing, besides, only quite easily, because these become very quickly hot, otherwise, and then the whole eats. 
To get the surface a little bit better I have for the last passageways with which I only with 0.05 mm of delivery and approx. 1200 rpm work a very sharply polished rotary steel HSS uses. 
Now on turning off I could cut the kettle pipe wonderfully.
Besides, I left 0.5 mm of alliance in which later one of the lids can nicely lie. 
The smoke box I come along deviating from plan from a separate piece of brass I here likewise just contrasts, 
Then I have so turned off the smoke box that I can put the later kettle 2 mm deep in the smoke box. 

Further I do during another day.


----------

